# (SOLVED)About Midori?



## sw2wolf (Mar 2, 2014)

Since netsurf cannot visit many sites normally such as http://blog.hexun.com/, I  tried midori which seems OK!

What does last-panel-position in ~/.config/midori/config mean?  Can I use it control the startup position of Midori?

Sincerely.


----------



## olivierd (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: About Midori?*

The last-panel-position option in .config/midori/config stores the width of the left window, when you open bookmarks, history and so on in the menu (or F9).

I'm afraid you can't use this option to open Midori at startup.


----------



## sw2wolf (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: About Midori?*


```
midori-0.5.7 $ ./configure --disable-zeitgeist --prefix=~/midori
midori-0.5.7 $ gmake
...
Linking C shared library libmidori-core.so
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lxml2
...
midori-0.5.7 $ ls -l /usr/local/lib/libxml2*
-rw-r--r--   1 root           wheel     1710174 12 12  2013 /usr/local/lib/libxml2.a
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root           wheel         979 12 12  2013 /usr/local/lib/libxml2.la
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root           wheel          12 12 12  2013 /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so -> libxml2.so.5
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root           wheel     1376324 12 12  2013 /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.5
```

Even when I add 
	
	



```
export LDFLAGS=-L/usr/local/lib
```
 it still produces an error (I am using bash).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: About Midori?*

Just use the port; www/midori.


----------



## olivierd (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: About midori ?*

Like @SirDice says, you should use www/midori.

Now Midori uses CMake, so the configure script is no longer used. The ports tree (head branch) provides the latest version. If you need something, open a PR (problem report).


----------



## sw2wolf (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: About Midori?*


```
/usr/ports/www/midori $ [cmd]make install clean[/cmd]
===>  License LGPL21 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for midori-0.5.5_1
===>   midori-0.5.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> midori_0.5.5_all_.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/xfce4.
=> /usr/ports/distfiles is not writable by you; cannot fetch.
*** [do-fetch] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/midori.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/midori.
```

BTW, I did `pkg install luakit`, and I found luakit is great except I don't know how to open a/the URL background?

Regards.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: About Midori?*



			
				sw2wolf said:
			
		

> => /usr/ports/distfiles is not writable by you; cannot fetch.



You need to run it as root or use security/sudo.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: About Midori?*



			
				jrm said:
			
		

> sw2wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or, you can set DISTDIR to a writeable location, see ports(7).


----------



## olivierd (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: About Midori?*



			
				sw2wolf said:
			
		

> ```
> /usr/ports/www/midori $ [cmd]make install clean[/cmd]
> ===>  License LGPL21 accepted by the user
> ===>  Found saved configuration for midori-0.5.5_1
> ...



I don't understand why you would install Midori 0.5.5. This port is broken, the tarball was renamed. If you want to use the stable branch, you should use 2014Q1.


----------



## sw2wolf (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: About Midori?*

I usually update ports by `portsnap fetch update`.

Regards.


----------

